# Two years here! Well almost...



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Well looking at my user info I joined on December *9*th, 2007. While it's not the 9th I have some time now and thought I'd make the thread

I just want to say to Mods and members I thank you all for the great years that I have been a member here so far and I hope many more years in the future! Well when I joined I was well to say the least a little confused. I had a bad start (*Tries forgetting what happened  ** ) but since then I think I have grown a lot. 

I've learned many things here weather it be information, model building skills, and even life lessons. I appreciate the great atmosphere the members and mods create here and especially thanks the Mods for running the place  . Thank you for making me part of your 'family.' I think of most of you more than a name on a screen, I think of you all as *friends*

Again thanks for the years of enjoyment,

Harrison


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 6, 2009)

Its been a trip, Harrison! Here's to many many more years!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2009)

This place is a lot of fun isn't it?  Enjoy having you on here.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

Weather? ... Weather? Sorry the internets nazi is coming out in me, B.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 6, 2009)

Well done H, as a youngie to the forum it's been great getting to know you.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

B, those "life lessons" will carry you through your adulthood. I have no intention of revisiting what I think you refer too. But I can say with conviction that you have become a very strong member in this forum. I, for one, am impressed with your humble ability to learn from your few mistakes. I personally hope you stick around for many years to come. Two years came really quick didn't it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks all and yea Matt, that's what I am referring too  

Right now I am on a lot more than I really should be, but I guess it's all good if my school work is done


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

...and that brings up another point. Your school work comes first. While we love your contributions to the forum, we appreciate your ability to earn income and pay taxes for our retirement. So maximize your productivity in your scholastic endeavors. I'm depending upon it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Right! I won't fail you Matt


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh... and so are millions of illegals.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Bringing that up, I think I'll fail you then


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

You cannot fail, young Padowan. Different directions, you must take. Imagine the unimaginable, you must. Simple becomes, complex. Ordinary becomes, extraordinary.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

If you show that to your dad, I'm doomed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for hanging around. Like Matt said, the most important thing is you 

Don't get all girl crazy  because you never know where all the  will end up. Stay respectful  . Once you go to college, you can afford a good  but don't  too much because it will make you . 

If you get out of line, don't worry, we will let Les  and Matt  have a discussion will you.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll just ditto what Matt said as I can't think of anything that freakin' hilarious!!!!

Always a seat at the table here at the forum H!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I'll just ditto what Matt said as I can't think of anything that freakin' hilarious!!!!
> 
> Always a seat at the table here at the forum H!



and Matt, you should give yourself a 10 day ban for that .gif!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 7, 2009)

Great having you around Harrison!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2009)

It's been a trip hasn't it H? The forum wouldn't be the same without you, need some young blood among these old geezers! Here's a drink (you'll have to stick with a coke or something) to many more years on the forum. As I said before, you have a bright head on those young sholders....treat it well and the sky is the limit. 

PS. Still waiting for your dad to join, need to get him back into modeling again!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 7, 2009)

Harrison? Never heard of him... 



There's a little something I put in the mail for you today coming your way...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Harrison! Been great to have you around. 

*Sidetrack* Missed my 5th anniversary on the forum 10 days ago  *Sidetrack*


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Harrison!

Glad you have hung in there mate....look forward to MUCH more from you in the future.......


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys  

Paul, thanks so much ! 

Jan, I am debating on weather to get hima kit as a Christmas gift or not... hmmmm?


----------



## seesul (Dec 7, 2009)

Harry, I´m sure you´r enjoying your stay on this forum like me. I´m a member of 4 or 5 other forums (American, German and Czech) but this one is the best and I´m glad I´m here as well. As usually- my search for one German 4 engine bombers killer got me in touch with Erich and he got me here...

And as for your mistakes you´ve done at the beginning...there´s no better teacher than your own experience. Both bad and good...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

I wasn't here for your beginnings on the site but I do find your posts since I joined to be interesting and relevant to the subjects at hand.
Congratulations on your anniversay at the site. 


Wheels


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2009)

bloody hell Harrison 2 years is that how long you've been building that P-40 !!!!!!!!

just kidding mate its great to have you around


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

ha ha ha   

I know I know  

Thanks.


----------

